
Why I will continue to use Linode - thcipriani
https://tylercipriani.com/blog/2016/09/18/why-i-will-continue-to-use-linode/
======
colept
Have used Linode for ~7 years and I cannot imagine another provider.

Their range of offerings is unparalleled and their support is phenomenal. Yes
there have been a few glitches in the road but I've never seen the same
experience elsewhere.

